# Magnesium oxide board



## singcontractor (May 22, 2010)

hi guys

anyone have experience using this board. I have a client that wishes to use this board on the current condo project we are working on.

our original design was to use red brick walls to be plastered on both sides 1 inch thick then to be soffit around 6-8mm as the finishing.

the client recently came back from china and brought in some samples of this board. it is said to have been used in beijing olympic stadiums and also taipei 101.

i have done a little researched and have only found the board used internal and externally over a metal frame work.

i have not found any information on how to install it over red brick walls as its too late for us to go to a metal frame infill wall system with this board used as a finishing.

I would love to hear any suggestions this community would have. I need to find a quick and easy method to install over the red brick which is uneven. If it can replace the labour and material of plastering and sofitting then it will be a new method of doing walls in this part of the world


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never seen it....seached it briefly, and it appears to be comparable to hardi board. 

As far as covering the uneven brick walls , plaster/stucco seems like a better choice. 

Good luck


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm waiting for something...


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

The stuff is very difficult to work with, impossible to finish for paint! It has to be installed using a t-nailer. The plaster's had to score the sheets in order for their plaster to stick to it on the outside of the building. It is coated with a magnesium paint which has to be primed before drywall compound will stick to it. Beware! That being said, if you find a way to use this product let me know, even the company rep didn't have the answers I was looking for. It definitely is NOT a replacement for drywall.


----------

